# Fast food delivery



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

I heard that mcdonalds, kfc and other fast food places deliver here in Dubia. Is that true? if so where can i get the number for a downtown place!!!

Cheers


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

McDonalds don't as far as I know, you can find the numbers for KFC, Burger King, etc, on Google along with their delivery menus.

This site might also come in handy: Food OnClick - Dubai order pizza, fast food, diet, hamburger, fish, meatball, pita from delivery restaurants


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

Amazing! thank you very much!


----------



## ijd (Jul 10, 2010)

Pizza hut have a central number and they will find you the closest branch and will deliver, Subway also deliver ... yet to try anything else ... so far! Pizza Hut number is 600 569 999


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

McDonalds does deliver, the one in Media City does anyway, It's called 'McDelivery' but I don't think they'll travel very far.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

HamishUK said:


> McDonalds does deliver, the one in Media City does anyway, It's called 'McDelivery' but I don't think they'll travel very far.



McDonald's in Mirdif delivers too!  JUST FYI


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

My all time favorite is verona pizzeria. Pizza is the best ever I tried world wide not only in Dubai. They have doner kebab rolls and Viking kebab. You can order but I like going there and watching my food as its getting prepared.

www.veronapizzeria.net


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Watch out for the KFC Delivery.... it takes anything above 1 1/2 hour in the least.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

besides kfc and pizza, other good eating places can be also found on gulfnews food guide and timeout website


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I just dont understand anyone ordering fast food, for home delivery. If you need delivery, there are so many nice places that deliver here with so much better food. That stuff is the crap you eat when you are on the go and have no other choice.... You can use food on click and most of those places will deliver within an hours time and SO much better.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes!!! Johnny Rockets delivers XD and I love Thai food on delivery....


----------



## ricky2london (Apr 11, 2012)

Online food delivery restaurants*give*you an*opportunity*to choose*various*foods*from home. In my opinion these services are very helpful for working mom and*industrial*workers.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Whats with *this* *all* *the* time?


----------



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

That foodonclick website is great. I want to move to Dubai just for the food choices alone!


----------

